# Adoption et Protection animale > SOS - Appels Divers >  Une solution pour Balto

## Philyrange

Bonjour, 
Je suis la propriétaire de Balto un berger allemand de 3ans. 
Je me permet ce message car il est mon dernier espoir pour mon chien, je vais vous raconter son histoire.
Balto est un berger allemand, qui a fait ses débuts dans une famille sans enfant, peu de temps après son arrivée sa maîtresse a appris qu'elle attendait un enfant, le chien a du changer de place et a passé plus de temps dehors, il n'a vu le vétérinaire qu'une fois pour être identifié et avoir ses premiers vaccins. 
Une année est passée puis dans le courant de la deuxième année sa maîtresse a attendu un nouvel événement, son maître travaillant à la semaine ne s'occuper de lui que les week-ends et le chien a finit par vivre que dans le jardin et dormir sur le béton.
Ils ont finit par le mettre sur le bon coin car pour eux c'était devenu le chien ou les vacances. 
Nous avons perdu notre chien en juin 2020, perte qui fut tragique pour moi, en novembre 2020, je me suis mise à la recherche d'un nouveau compagnon pour ma famille, j'ai fait des dossiers pour des jeunes chiens, mis des messages à la spa, les réponses étaient toutes négatives, ma demande était trop compliqué apparemment, je demandais un chien ok enfant, chat, chien, poules. 
Mon mari est moi avons fini par regarder sur le bon coin ou l'annonce pour Balto nous a touché. 
Ils étaient ok chats, enfants, chiens, poules, nous sommes allés le voir, il était maigre, il lui manquait du poil, il avait des plaies aux pattes arrières, il est revenu avec nous.
Il n'était pas à jour des vaccins, ma vétérinaire l'a soigner, nous l'avons fait stérilisé, appris à obéir car il ne connaissait que assis. 
Son comportement m'a vite paru bizarre, il "jouait" très brutalement avec notre jeune chat, il a "joué" avec nos poules, deux en sont mortes. Il a grognié sur mon moyen (6ans), plusieurs fois, on le reprenait à chaque fois, un jour il l.a pincé au front. 
Je suis retourné voir ma veto lui expliquant tout, il saute après des mouches qu'il n'y a pas. Elle l'a mis sous traitement pour calmer ses angoisses. Je lui ai mis des fleurs de bach en plus. 
Je l'emmener avec moi au travail, un jour il a commencé à aboyer et se jeter sur les voitures que je croisé lors du trajet qui ne dure que 7 minutes. 
Il aime courir sans laisse, mais depuis quelques mois il court dans le champs des vaches et aboie sur l'une d'elle. 
Il ne mord pas mais j'ai du mal à le faire revenir. 
Ma vétérinaire m'a conseillé un confère comportementaliste, j'y suis allé hier et le verdict est préoccupant. 
Balto est un prédateur, il me laisse deux options, la première lui donner un traitement lourd style prozac pendant minimum 6 mois voir si on peut le diminuer doucement mais il n'en ai pas sur, et n'ai pas chaud pour que nous le fassions car un chien considéré comme prédateur n'est pas recommandé avec des enfants (10-6-1ans), la deuxième solution est l'euthanasie.
Je n'arrive pas à me résoudre à cette solution et en même temps j'ai peur pour mes enfants, avant de passer à cette options  je tente un sos, j'aimerais avoir vos avis, aides, solutions......
La première option est compliquée dans notre foyer entre les enfants et le montant des frais, je ne pourrai pas faire face. 
J'ai pensé à la spa mais un chien comme lui sera euthanasie, avons vraiment que cette solution ?
S'il vous plaît aider moi, je voulais lui offrir une belle vie pas la lui retirer. 
Désolé pour le laïus mais il fallait que ça sorte. 
Nous pensons que ses précédents maitres nous ont caché des choses, leur chat se serait enfuit peut de temps après l'arrivée du chien chez eux, leur poules sont mortes de vieillesse.... je n'ai pas de preuve mais si c'est le cas je trouve ça affreux de nous l'avoir confié sachant que nous avions des enfants et animaux. 
Merci d'avance pour tout vos conseils.

----------


## ULTRA67

L'option SPA me parait la meilleur a envisager , je ne vois pas pourquoi il l'euthanasirait , votre chien n'est pas un chien dangereux , incontrolable  ou irrecupérable , il lui faudrait  juste peut etre  une famille sans enfants petits ,et sans animaux ,et la SPA fera attention a son placement et travaille aussi avec des comportementaliste .

----------


## superdogs

Je vais peut-être encore passer pour une utopique, mais il ne me semble pas voir de comportement autre que celui d'un chien qui a cruellement manqué de sociabilisation et d'éducation.

Vous dites que vous lui avez appris à obéir ? Obéir à quels ordres ? est ce que vous avez appris à vos enfants et à lui-m^me le respect mutuel ? 

C'est normal (je n'ai pas dit acceptable) qu'un chien de 3 ans qui a vécu ses deux premières années dans une cour, sans sorties et contacts avec le monde extérieur ne sache pas se comporter devant d'autres animaux, poules, chats.. et devant des "objets qui font du bruit", et "fuient" devant lui.. (voitures)

Pour moi, l'euthanasie c'est non bien sûr ; par contre, un travail avec un comportementaliste oui, surtout si  vous ne vous sentez pas de taille à l'éduquer vous -même. Avec les enfants, j'imagine que ça doit être difficile de passer plusieurs heures avec lui, et d'avoir l'oeil sur tout ce monde en même temps.

Pour moi, il a besoin d'être éduqué, ça prend du temps, il faut de la patience, et pas de découragement.

La SPA oui aussi, mais alors choisissez en une dont vous êtes certaine qu'elle va réellement travailler avec lui, et pas le laisser végéter. 

Vous êtes de quelle région ?

----------


## Houitie

Accessoirement tous les chiens sont des prédateurs.. . Il n y a aucun souci pour les faire vivre avec des enfants. 
Votre chien semble plutôt en manque d activité physique et/ou mentale. Les bergers allemands sont des chiens qui ont besoin de "travailler" pour trouver leur équilibre. Sinon ils s ennuient et cherchent à s occuper.
Avez vous tenter de consulter un éducateur qui puisse vois montrer comment l occuper, le dépenser?

----------


## Philyrange

Bonjour,

Voici des nouvelle, j'ai tenté un nouveau traitement homéopathique qui le calme plus ou moins.
Le  week end dernier , mon petit qui marche en s’accrochant à tout et  surtout à mon pantalon se balader dans notre salon salle à manger, le  chien dormait sous la table, mon petit n'était pas à coté, le chien  s'est levé et a été direct vers lui, il a essayer de lui prendre son  jouer dans la main, je lui ai rappeler que c'était un bébé et qu'il  fallait faire attention, il l'a contourner et a essayer de le "prendre"  par le cou, j'ai vite intervenu, Balto est revenu deux minutes après  près du petit et a retenté au niveau du bras, j'ai préféré par prudence  les séparé de pièce.
Ce week end c'est à mon deuxième qui est passé  près de lui en changeant de pièce, Balto lui a grogné dessus et a fait  claqué sa gueule juste devant lui, hier soir il lui grogné dessus, le  gamin me demande de l'accompagné dès qu'il change de pièce.

Je  suis dans le sud de l'indre, le comportementaliste reste une option  certes mais elle est bien loin de mes moyens, je me suis déjà  renseigner.
Pour les ordres, il connaît assis, tapis, pas bouger,  doucement, mon grand lui a appris la patte, ici (pour qu'il revienne à  moi), les enfants savent que l'on ne va pas vers un chien mais que l'on  attend que le chien vienne, pas question d'aller près de lui quant il  mange, ne pas caresser sans avoir montrer sa main et ne pas arriver main  en l'air pour le caresser..... Ils ont toujours vécu avec des animaux,  les habitudes ils les ont.
Je lui ai acheter des jouets comme les gongs, jouet ou l'on peut mettre de la nourriture dedans, des cordes.....
La  il a une plaie à la patte arrière que nous n'arrivons pas à faire  guérir, il l'a laiche régulièrement, impossible de lui laisser la  collerette tout les temps il ne la supporte pas, il aboie se jette dans  le mur, il les casse à la suite... je vais finir par demander une carte  de fidélité.
La spa de chez nous ne le prendra pas, il nous l'on clairement dit.
L'euthanasie n'est pas un solution pour moi, je l'ai récupéré pour qu'il est une vrai vie par pour le tuer!!

Bonne journée

----------


## POLKA67

Essayez de mettre son annonce sur tous les sites d'adoption ciblés berger allemand que vous pourrez trouver :

https://www.facebook.com/groups/1402865939990644/

https://www.fonds-saint-bernard.com/...erger-allemand

----------


## Houitie

A chaque message vous parlez de plaies aux pattes arrières. Le berger allemand faisant partie des races pré disposées aux soucis de pattes arrières est ce qu' une éventuelle douleur a été écartée?

----------


## Philyrange

Ma véto parle de plaie lié a de l'angoisse, stress, elles arrivent parce qu'il se lèche.

----------


## danyhu

Bonjour Philyrange,

Je dois d'abord vous remercier de chercher une solution pour votre pauvre loulou qui n'est qu'une victime de plus de son premier maître indigne et irresponsable.
Il va de soi que s'il a la chance de tomber sur un éducateur bienveillant, il deviendra parfait ou presque mais... comment trouver cette personne?

Peut-être pouvez-vous également poster votre demande sur ce forum ci?

https://ba-sans-famille.forumactif.com/ 
ou sur facebook: https://www.facebook.com/BA-SANS-FAM...4453531452459/

J'espère que vous trouverez rapidement une solution!

----------

